# Frosty Hydrant



## Miranda (Jul 13, 2009)

<span style="display:block;text-align:center">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Frosty Hydrant is made up of a few members here at The Bell Tree (Miranda, AndyB, Crashman, Trikki), as well as some outside member(s). We make videos/montages from video games. We currently have more than 10 videos uploaded to our Youtube page, and many more to come!  We are also working on a webpage/forum, and will update you with more information as it comes along, so be sure to check back later! 

Check out our Youtube page: Frosty Hydrant Subscribe to us! =D

Check out our forums too! Frosty Hydrant Forums


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Frosty Hydrant is made up of a few members here at The Bell Tree (Miranda, AndyB, Crashman, Trikki), as well as some outside member(s). We make videos/montages from video games. We currently have more than 10 videos uploaded to our Youtube page, and many more to come!  We are also working on a webpage/forum, and will update you with more information as it comes along, so be sure to check back later!
> 
> Check out our Youtube page: Frosty Hydrant Subscribe to us! =D


There's already a thread on this. 0:


----------



## Miranda (Jul 13, 2009)

No there's not.


----------



## Robin (Jul 13, 2009)

I subscribed and sent a friend request.


----------



## Conor (Jul 13, 2009)

*Subscribed*


----------



## AndyB (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks guys for subscribing and showing us your support.
We really appericiated it


----------



## Rawburt (Jul 13, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Thanks guys for subscribing and showing us your support.
> We really appericiated it


Yes, let's keep them coming!


----------



## Hub12 (Jul 13, 2009)

Check it out guys.

We're pro there. B)


----------



## djman900 (Jul 13, 2009)

nice


----------



## Ricano (Jul 13, 2009)

subscribed and friend requested


----------



## Miranda (Jul 13, 2009)

We have our forums up, they're a bit dead at the moment. But check it out too!
Frosty Hydrant Forums
Those of you with an xbox gamertag, there's an awesome new addition to the forum that displays your avatar, gamerscore and recent games!! Check it out!!!


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Jul 13, 2009)

These guys make some sweet videos, check their YouTube out and join the forums. Because I said so.

Bye all!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 13, 2009)

Fabioisonfire said:
			
		

> These guys make some sweet videos, check their YouTube out and join the forums. Because I said so.
> 
> Bye all!


Thanks for those nice words Fabio.


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 13, 2009)

I never was given the link to those forums Andy =/

Btw, I get to be the PCfag sitting in the background  B)


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 13, 2009)

subcibed and friend request


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jul 13, 2009)

We have cookies.
Join.

But really, we would like more members.
We're new. and we would like suggestions as to what would be good to improve it as well.


----------



## Lewis (Jul 14, 2009)

I see most of your videos are about xbox, does it matter if I don't have one?


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> I see most of your videos are about xbox, does it matter if I don't have one?


Not so much that our videos are about xbox, it's just what we use.
And it doesn't matter if you don't have one.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 14, 2009)

I highly recommend that you all check out their channel.


----------



## Pear (Jul 14, 2009)

I subbed and sent you a friend request. Mind if I send you a friend request on XBL?


----------



## Caleb (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats you guys? I was already subscribed.


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> Thats you guys? I was already subscribed.


Haha, yeah.
That's us. =D


----------



## Miranda (Jul 14, 2009)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I highly recommend that you all check out their channel.


Woo hoo! We got the stamp of approval from Odd! Oh and it also get's this!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 14, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo!
We've really done something to get BOTH Stamps


----------



## Lewis (Jul 14, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Lewis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, joined forum.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 14, 2009)

ZOMG POINTLESS LOGO THINGY!


----------



## Tyrai (Jul 14, 2009)

Hoorah for shameless advertising. xD


----------



## Miranda (Jul 14, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ZOMG POINTLESS LOGO THINGY!


Wow thanks for making that! It's awesome!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 15, 2009)

I can make a halo montage for you when I get my capture card.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 15, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I can make a halo montage for you when I get my capture card.


That would be awesome. Honorary member of FH <3


----------



## AndyB (Jul 20, 2009)

*Update:*
We now have 15 videos. (and more to come)
Our forum is up and running. We post our videos there.
We have a small community, and it'd be appreciated if you'd join.

And don't forget to subscribe to us. =D


----------



## PaJami (Jul 20, 2009)

If any of you want to chat with some Frosty Hydrant members, go here. There's usually someone on to chat 

Also, sign up at the forums and subscribe to their Youtube videos


----------



## Miranda (Jul 24, 2009)

We're currently working on a Halo series, so look forward to that. And there are a few more features on the forums, and the youtube page is getting playlists!!


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2009)

We have a new video up.
It's a continuation of the L4R series.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DYuW6XGdhY


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Jul 25, 2009)

Andy also makes great Ezmuse songs.

He made me an addict to Lost By Myself :0


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> We have a new video up.
> It's a continuation of the L4R series.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DYuW6XGdhY


xD "Since you're little, we'll give you the advantage." 

Haha. I love how Miranda was being all nice and all the rest of you guys were like dude gtfo!! ;D


----------



## Miranda (Jul 25, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't being nice though!! I was going along with trying to get him out, that "cheat" was fake hahaha it was a trick to get him to leave the lobby!! xD


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 25, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh. I dunno it just sounded like you were being nice... xD 
Do you know ALL those people? I know there was Andy, you, and Curtis...


----------



## AndyB (Jul 25, 2009)

ACROX said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, it's only us 3 that you'll know in the video.
The rest are random people we met on xbl


----------



## brotatochip (Jul 25, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> ACROX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh. ;]


----------



## Thunder (Jul 25, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> We're currently working on a Halo series, so look forward to that. And there are a few more features on the forums, and the youtube page is getting playlists!!


Hopefully i might get XBL when that happens :O


----------



## Miranda (Jul 30, 2009)

<big><big>NEW STUFF!!</big></big>
Thanks to Trikki, we got the xbox gamertag feature back up and working and now for all of you PSN users, we have a PSN feature!! So come check that out!!

Trikki is currently trying to find something for all of you steam users out there as well, so just keep an eye out!

If anyone else has any suggestions for us, join the forum and post in our suggestions section! 

Frosty Hyrdrant Forums
oh and if you haven't yet, subscribe to us on Youtube!
Frosty Hydrtant Youtube
or check us out here: FH Chat


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 30, 2009)

> something for all of you steam users out there as well


ohohoho


----------



## Caleb (Jul 30, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> > something for all of you steam users out there as well
> 
> 
> ohohoho


I agree, i think.


----------



## Miranda (Jul 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We can't seem to find a generator...but we're trying!


----------



## Caleb (Jul 30, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hopes that they find one soon*


----------



## Gnome (Jul 30, 2009)

STEAMFAGS UNITE!


----------



## beehdaubs (Jul 30, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> STEAMFAGS UNITE!


STEAMFAG REPORTING IN, SIR.


----------



## Miranda (Aug 10, 2009)

Our forums are currently offline until further notice, so we'd like everyone to direct their attention to our Youtube page! 

We have a new video up of the new Batman demo for the Xbox360, check it out. And we will be having many more videos coming soon, at least one a week of gameplay!
Frosty Hydrant Youtube


----------



## Draco Roar (Aug 10, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AT EASE STEAMFAGS!


----------



## gerardo781 (Aug 10, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Miranda (Aug 14, 2009)

3 new videos on the youtube site if you haven't seen them!! Check them out and subscribe!!
Frosty Hyrdrant Youtube


----------



## AndyB (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey everybody.
FrostyHydrant has recently reached 50 subscribers.
To celebrate Trikki had made this short video in Gmod. 
Demo's Bad Day

As well as Miranda making 2 songs 
Miranda's Ezmuze songs

And finally, we now have a twitter page. So you can follow us and see what we are up to.
Twitter!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Aug 24, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Hey everybody.
> FrostyHydrant has recently reached 50 subscribers.
> To celebrate Trikki had made this short video in Gmod.
> Demo's Bad Day
> ...


Seems to be a lot of people are using Twitter for a advertising site/with updates.

Not to sound rude or anything but does it really help?


----------



## Miranda (Aug 24, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it defiantly won't hurt us, so why not try it out?


----------



## Miranda (Aug 25, 2009)

We now have a feature called "Frosty Shorts" that will consist of just short videos, mostly made in Gmod. They're really funny, so be sure to check those out and subscribe! 
Frosty Hydrant Youtube


----------



## AndyB (Sep 3, 2009)

We've got a new video up, continuing the Frosty Shorts series.
Sniper's Day Off
We'll have more coming out soon.


----------



## Princess (Sep 4, 2009)

You guys have awesome videos.


----------



## Jarrrad (Sep 4, 2009)

i wanna join.. 

i can make ds video's
i have nodsa downloaded ( its a ds on ur scrn) i download free games  and modern


----------



## AndyB (Sep 4, 2009)

Jarrrad said:
			
		

> i wanna join..
> 
> i can make ds video's
> i have nodsa downloaded ( its a ds on ur scrn) i download free games  and modern


Nope.
Sorry, we're not acceptng members right now


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jarrrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe someone from the gang should make a video on GMod tips. That would be nice


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

Lol YouTube at the beginning xd

What's ZSS doing there?

And lol@"snipa's a good job, mate!"


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 4, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in the process of making some.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 4, 2009)

Speaking of which...
New video has just been added

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSSWb7JwkIw

Mission Improbable


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

That was quick!

Checking out now :3


----------



## Princess (Sep 4, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Speaking of which...
> New video has just been added
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSSWb7JwkIw
> ...


Nice ending. xD


----------



## Miranda (Sep 4, 2009)

Love the new videos!! And no sorry we are not accepting new members at this time.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought the title was "Mission Disguisable"

Anyways, YouTube is going slow for me, checking out...


----------



## AndyB (Sep 8, 2009)

Quick update:
I'm working on a new video, to be released in the next day or two

Edit
Here's a preview of it too.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
Warning, large image.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 8, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Quick update:
> I'm working on a new video, to be released in the next day or two
> 
> Edit
> ...


I laughed hard on that image.

SO THE PYRO IS SCOUT'S MOM


----------



## AndyB (Sep 8, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not when it comes to Frosty.
We make up our own rules. ;D

The pyro may well be in the game... but not here.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 8, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh you frosty hydrant kids :V

i'll be sure to watch this one.

i was a pit confused with the sniper's day off one, especially with zero suit samus


----------



## AndyB (Sep 8, 2009)

The new video is up.

Meet the Pyras.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-v0xJCIFow

They are deadly, they are sexy.
They will melt your heart, and your face!
They are... the Pyras.


...and yes, I work fast. =P


----------



## quincify (Sep 8, 2009)

i subscribed! and friend requested!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 8, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> i subscribed! and friend requested!


Thanks for the support. :]


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 8, 2009)

you kids stay frosty

checking out pyras now


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 8, 2009)

-/--


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 8, 2009)

*scout runs up the stairs*
*pyros wait to burn him*

and the engy one was good, he just jumps out xD

poor spy D:


----------



## quincify (Sep 8, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem!

i know if I was doing this, i would want people to do the same!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 8, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, very true. Thanks.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 10, 2009)

Moar bumpage.
In the works of a new video, I'll release this one later on today.

We're spoiling you guys lately


----------



## Draco Roar (Sep 10, 2009)

You are and we love it. ;]


----------



## AndyB (Sep 10, 2009)

And once again, I delivery. ;D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg-9KR4Td0g
Hmm Watcha Sap

Was very bored today. Haha


----------



## Ricano (Sep 10, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> And once again, I delivery. ;D
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg-9KR4Td0g
> Hmm Watcha Sap
> ...


Whatcha say? xP


----------



## SilentHopes (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a question thats very noob...
I for some reason can't figure out how to get a banner on my website... So how did you guys? And like, how did you get the code for it?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 10, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very random thought today, and well I like how it turned out.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 10, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was it the orginal song, or the new remix one that gave you the idea?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 10, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a random ass thought today.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 10, 2009)

Meet the Pyra? 
<--- Here she is ;]


----------



## SockHead (Sep 10, 2009)

This channel is so *censored.3.0*ing sick


----------



## AndyB (Sep 11, 2009)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> This channel is so *censored.3.0*ing sick


Thanks Sock. : D


----------



## Miranda (Sep 21, 2009)

Just letting you all know we have a few new videos up!! And many more are currently being edited!! So check us out! Tell your friends!! You'll regret not subbing when we are *FAMOUS*!!!!!!
Frosty Hydrant Youtbue Page


----------



## AndyB (Sep 21, 2009)

That's right.
2 of the FH members... myself and Jackal got Halo 3 ODST a day early.
So we played some Firefight, and there is our first round up on our youtube page.
As well as the new Halo 3 mythic map's skull locations! Get you those achievements racking up in no time.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 21, 2009)

Awesome, ODST looks promising.  Oh yeah, and also the dedication to this channel is amazing guys, you really should keep the work up, you might get popular in no time!  I'm planning on making a new channel with LPs lol.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 22, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Awesome, ODST looks promising.  Oh yeah, and also the dedication to this channel is amazing guys, you really should keep the work up, you might get popular in no time!  I'm planning on making a new channel with LPs lol.


Thanks!! I'm in no mood to give up anytime soon. Just gotta hang in there!!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey guys, just letting you all know, _another_ new video is out.
And it's a welcome return for the L4R series.
Go check it out at http://www.youtube.com/FrostyHydrant

More along the way soon


----------



## Miranda (Sep 26, 2009)

Yep lots of cool stuff is in the works! And check out the new L4R video!!


----------



## AndyB (Sep 26, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Yep lots of cool stuff is in the works! And check out the new L4R video!!


I love the fact when I read this, you had your little Zoey avatar. Fitting eh?


----------



## Miranda (Sep 28, 2009)

Just to let everyone know, the forums are re-opened!! If you were already registered, you do not have to register again, but for those who were not registered, join us!!
Frosty Hydrant Forums
And of course don't forget to check out the youtube page, lots of new videos!
Frosty Hydrant Youtube


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 28, 2009)

By the way time for a Sub-topic-title change?


I'll also join


----------



## Miranda (Sep 28, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> By the way time for a Sub-topic-title change?
> 
> 
> I'll also join


haha thanks, I just changed it!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 28, 2009)

I like seeing the Staff Board. :3


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I like seeing the Staff Board. :3


XD Like what happened with JW, lol, i fixed it.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 28, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THanks for that Brandon. :]


----------



## Thunder (Sep 28, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No prob  :veryhappy:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 28, 2009)

Er, joined the forums under M. Bison.

I didn't wanna go under Alecks >_>

Feel free to change it if needed, though.


----------



## Shiny Star (Sep 28, 2009)

It was such a nice site I joined as Shiny Star.


----------



## Miranda (Sep 29, 2009)

*LOTS* new videos up!!! Be sure to check those out! FH Youtube

Also, be sure to check out the forums! 
FH Forums


----------



## Nigel (Oct 1, 2009)

When's the Halo one gonna be up Andy? =D


----------



## AndyB (Oct 8, 2009)

Ladies and Mentlegen!
Just a quick announcement...
We have a new video in process. Hopefully we can get it up tonight.
Here's a little teaser: (large image)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Yes, my character model is Rorschach.</div>
And we'll have more coming soon.


----------



## Josh (Oct 8, 2009)

sweet.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 8, 2009)

New video is up:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1nGxJjJQo4

I somewhat rushed this one... I know I could have done more to it etc.
Next time eh?


----------



## Ricano (Oct 8, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> New video is up:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1nGxJjJQo4
> 
> I somewhat rushed this one... I know I could have done more to it etc.
> Next time eh?


Lol nice job


----------



## Miranda (Oct 12, 2009)

There is a new chatroom associated with FH, the old chat no longer exists. Here is the link to the new chat, update you bookmarks!

http://xat.com/Frosty_Hydrant


----------



## Thunder (Oct 12, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> There is a new chatroom associated with FH, the old chat no longer exists. Here is the ]http://xat.com/Frosty_Hydrant[/url]


It's a shame what happened to the other one :C


----------



## Miranda (Oct 12, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Miranda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know...not sure exactly what happened, but it's back now!!
Oh and expect new videos soon!


----------



## AndyB (Oct 16, 2009)

Just a little bump here. 
Just wanted to say, we are currently working on something I feel is going to be epic.
It's early days yet, so we'll be working hard to get this right.

Also, not to mention some other videos too along the way.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm bumping this thread because I can!

New video is up. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_98EP6Aw4-0
...Trikki is always there to help. =3

(edit: New link now, as it's now in widescreen)


----------



## Josh (Oct 17, 2009)

ilol'd nice vid. I need to subscribe to you.


----------



## AndyB (Oct 17, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> ilol'd nice vid. I need to subscribe to you.


Yes you do. ;D


----------



## Prof Gallows (Oct 18, 2009)

Another music video I made.

http://www.youtube.com/v/7T3EFMZcG4U


Subscribe, we'll be posting more videos soon with the new games coming out.


----------



## Princess (Oct 18, 2009)

Good Song.  :veryhappy:


----------



## AndyB (Oct 18, 2009)

*Waves arms around wildly*
Woo!


----------



## Princess (Oct 18, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> *Waves arms around wildly*
> Woo!


Woo?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 18, 2009)

cryindarkness said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's Andy for "Woohoo!"


----------



## AndyB (Oct 19, 2009)

Right, now is the time to say things.
There is something coming your way very soon.
I cannot say what exactly, but it's near.
I do however have a little piture to show you all.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Right, now is the time to say things.
> There is something coming your way very soon.
> I cannot say what exactly, but it's near.
> I do however have a little piture to show you all.
> ...


Cool!


----------



## AndyB (Oct 19, 2009)

This is an important announcement
We have just released the trailer for our up coming machinima:
*Loss of Liberty*.

Click here for trailer!


Thank you everyone for your support.
So watch the trailer, let us know what you think and we'll see you around soon with more videos.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 19, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> This is an important announcement
> We have just released the trailer for our up coming machinima:
> *Loss of Liberty*.
> 
> ...


cool
the music matched the scenes nicely


----------



## AndyB (Oct 19, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, it didn't take that long to edit honestly.
Hopefully we'll be getting the real thing out there soon


----------



## Miranda (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't forget about the forums!! FH Forums

And if you haven't please subscribe to us! andddd....follow us on Twitter!


----------



## Miranda (Oct 20, 2009)

New stuff to the forum! Check that out: Forums

The "portal' link on the forums is now where all our "in the works" information will be. Updates will be given on progress and what videos we are going to be doing in the future.

FH wants YOU! Click the link for details.

And here are more links:
Twitter
Youtube Page


----------



## AndyB (Oct 25, 2009)

2 New videos today. Coming from Borderlands!
First video just shows off my stats yesterday early on.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFZ6E1FfWME

And this one shows actual missions, with co-op
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ublbWc9LmW4

Enjoy!


----------



## AndyB (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh my, MORE videos! =D
This one is a funny little easter egg in Borderlands.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQcI_UzYg34


----------



## Thunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Not sure if this is worth mentioning, but Frosty Hydrant's xat has better skins, including holiday skins. Courtesy of me


----------



## Miranda (Nov 2, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Not sure if this is worth mentioning, but Frosty Hydrant's xat has better skins, including holiday skins. Courtesy of me


Yes our chat has new awesome skins!!! Oh anyone interested in a Borderlands type RP, please check out the FH Forums and go to role play!!! See you there!


----------



## Ricano (Nov 5, 2009)

The FH chat not working?
Wuddap wit dat?
xD


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> The FH chat not working?
> Wuddap wit dat?
> xD


It's been moved to xat.com/Frosty_Hydrant


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 5, 2009)

Ooh I wanna subscribe. : D
I love channels where the videos have a purpose <small>unlike my own :\</small>


----------



## Miranda (Nov 8, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> The FH chat not working?
> Wuddap wit dat?
> xD


Yea there is a new chat ]Chat[/url]

Check out the Forums too, we're still looking for some people to join our Borderlands RP.

And of course the FH Youtube lots more videos coming!


----------



## AndyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Ooh I wanna subscribe. : D
> I love channels where the videos have a purpose <small>unlike my own :\</small>


Awesome!
We've had a small jump in subcribers in the past few days. Thank you all.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 8, 2009)

New video!
Showing off the new Co-op mode on Modern Warfare 2, Special ops.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSQ_EjV1l9E


----------



## AndyB (Nov 20, 2009)

Seen as there hasn't been an update in a while... here's one. =D

There's a new song up 
Reflection, by AmazingAndyB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiBlc7E86ZY


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Seen as there hasn't been an update in a while... here's one. =D
> 
> There's a new song up
> Reflection, by AmazingAndyB
> ...


Amazing <3


----------



## Lewis (Nov 20, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Seen as there hasn't been an update in a while... here's one. =D
> 
> There's a new song up
> Reflection, by AmazingAndyB
> ...


Pretty good, kind of relaxing.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks you two. We've been a bit slow on videos lately.
I made this while I was fixing my laptop. That is also the reason for the lack of vids... stupid thing.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/y7KU3eYkRlk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7KU3eYkRlk

New MW2 Spec Ops gameplay, GO GO GO!


----------



## AndyB (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Sean, I was just about to post this. 
You beat me.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/i79Jxjqrtfs&feature=sub'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/i79Jxjqrtfs&feature=sub' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

I am intrigued. :U


----------



## AndyB (Nov 30, 2009)

We have made it to 100 subscribers.
Thank you all so much, I hope we can continue growing.
And as a little thank from all of us... <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"><object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/SAZogtlGiA0'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/SAZogtlGiA0' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object></div>


(and also... Tom, you should be =D)


----------



## Thunder (Nov 30, 2009)

POW, HAHA!


----------



## Caleb (Nov 30, 2009)

You are, STUPID!

Ahem, shall we? *slap* This was a dissapointment.


----------



## AndyB (Nov 30, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> You are, STUPID!
> 
> Ahem, shall we? *slap* This was a dissapointment.


I only wanted a quick kiss. ):


----------



## Thunder (Dec 3, 2009)

I've recently made a new Christmas background for the chatroom  Come on in and cheeck it ooouuutt (Beware: Rabid Andy's bite)


----------



## AndyB (Dec 3, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> I've recently made a new Christmas background for the chatroom  Come on in and cheeck it ooouuutt (Beware: Rabid Andy's bite)


I AM hungry... 
But seriously, come join in on the festive spirits.
http://xat.com/Frosty_Hydrant


----------



## Thunder (Dec 3, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it has been dead a little of late. Some more members would be a pleasure  (Atleast, ones who can actually spell members).


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 5, 2009)

Check out Frostbite guys, it's awesome!


----------



## AndyB (Dec 5, 2009)

Frostbite will be taken down, due to me wanting to edit somethings.


----------



## Magibelly (Dec 5, 2009)

Why that name? o:


----------



## AndyB (Dec 5, 2009)

Magibelly said:
			
		

> Why that name? o:


What name?


----------



## Magibelly (Dec 5, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Magibelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frosty Hydrant~


----------



## AndyB (Dec 5, 2009)

Magibelly said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because we're cool!
But really, it was just something we had come up with. No particular meaning.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 6, 2009)

Also, Frostbite is finally done... again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E901iot11zI


----------



## Miranda (Dec 6, 2009)

Frostbite looks mighty awesome.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 21, 2009)

To bring in our newest member, David401, we decided to give him the Gmod treatment.
David's Intro

So we'll be getting more videos out there! Stay tuned... and frosty. ;D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 21, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Magibelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it because Trikki's last name is like Frozen?
I like the GMod treatment, and did Rob get kicked out or something?  :'( 

Looking forward for more, and Frostbite was good.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 21, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just a coincidence with Trikki's name.
Rob's still there, he's just not around that much anymore. ):

Awesome, and thanks. =D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Dec 21, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Alecks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D: about rob

And where did you get the Rorschach model? It looks awesome


----------



## Miranda (Dec 21, 2009)

Rob is still an official founder and he made the name, but he's kinda in a situation right now where he's not that active with FH, but once that get's sorted he'll be officially back in the vids! <3 

And rate 5 stars for that awesome scream


----------



## AndyB (Dec 21, 2009)

Alecks said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.garrysmod.org/downloads/

His mask changes. =D
I also have the player model.


----------



## Numner (Dec 21, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> Rob is still an official founder and he made the name, but he's kinda in a situation right now where he's not that active with FH, but once that get's sorted he'll be officially back in the vids! <3
> 
> And rate 5 stars for that awesome scream


Well there goes my originality.

Thanks ftl


----------



## Miranda (Dec 21, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> To bring in our newest member, David401, we decided to give him the Gmod treatment.
> David's Intro
> 
> So we'll be getting more videos out there! Stay tuned... and frosty. ;D


David will be doing some COD stuff btw. So we gotta crack the whip and make him work.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 29, 2009)

The new DLC for Borderlands, Mad Moxxi's underdome trailer is up. Check it out HERE and be sure to keep an eye out, we're currently editing some gameplay footage of this new DLC as well!


----------



## SamXX (Dec 29, 2009)

Miranda said:
			
		

> The new DLC for Borderlands, Mad Moxxi's underdome trailer is up. Check it out HERE and be sure to keep an eye out, we're currently editing some gameplay footage of this new DLC as well!


Ooh looks pretty awesome! I have to get this when it comes to PC


----------



## Miranda (Dec 30, 2009)

here is the gameplay for the new Borderlands DLC!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqizTNUekaU


----------



## AndyB (Jan 1, 2010)

From FrostyHydrant, have a happy new year.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSKNG0VP6Wg


----------



## Placebo (Jan 2, 2010)

WHERE ARE MIRANDA'S CATS?!


----------



## AndyB (Jan 8, 2010)

New video!
Another FrostyShort in gmod.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yHD3szsQ8s
David gets a little carried away while playing video games in the appartment


----------



## Kyle (Jan 8, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> The new DLC for Borderlands, Mad Moxxi's underdome trailer is up. Check it out HERE and be sure to keep an eye out, we're currently editing some gameplay footage of this new DLC as well!


I still never understand why people post trailers and stuff when 300 other videos of the exact same thing exist.


----------



## AndyB (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok, there hasn't been an update in a while, but never fear we aren't dead.

For you PC users we have a steam group. (Which has now been made public)
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/frostyhydrant
Also, myself and Miranda have been made admin on there. =D

We're working on some new videos, expect those soon.
-Yeti


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2010)

Finally, some new videos!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yj90gTC034A
We have alot more coming, just... keep showing us support.


----------



## Rawburt (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome, watching it now!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 1, 2010)

Hard to think, damn this has been going for 8 months.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy dooly! Another video? Damn, we're spoiling you guys lately. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlQsO_sGTyU


----------

